# Parking assist on Y



## Judite1957 (2 mo ago)

I was very disappointed to find out my 2023 Tesla Y has no parking assist. I guess I just assumed all new cars had parking assist.
I called Tesla thinking that I just didn't have it set right then found out that it will be available as a download soon. Anyone have any updates on this? It's really hard to park without it.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Until you see it offered, don't count on it being offered.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Its because Tesla removed the ultrasonic sensors on 2023 models and hasn't finished Tesla vision yet. Its published on tesla.com

I refused delivery on my car due to this issue and Tesla canceled the order. So we are headed to Arbitration, the case was started.


----------



## ThAbtO (4 mo ago)

I have full self-park on my 2022 MY with the full FSD package.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

ThAbtO said:


> I have full self-park on my 2022 MY with the full FSD package.


 Does it work??? Can the car actually park itself?

My 2018 M3 with FSD (and ß-ß) can't get anywhere near self-parking. Funny to watch if it wasn't so sad.


----------



## ThAbtO (4 mo ago)

Yes it does. Everything from parallel park to horizonal, between the lines, with and without cars on either side.


----------



## ThAbtO (4 mo ago)

Coming 2023, Self-park is removed due to the US sensors removal.


----------



## Parvezsdq (25 d ago)

The park assist function in my Dec 2022 Tesla is disabled. The feature was charged for. There are no chimes on earnings for front, back or side obsticles while parking. Cannot understand why this shortcoming should be acceptable. They should not deliver the cars if the systems are not ready. Does anyone know what Tesla is saying on Parking features?


----------



## Parvezsdq (25 d ago)

Judite1957 said:


> I was very disappointed to find out my 2023 Tesla Y has no parking assist. I guess I just assumed all new cars had parking assist.
> I called Tesla thinking that I just didn't have it set right then found out that it will be available as a download soon. Anyone have any updates on this? It's really hard to park without it.


I agreed. Really disappointing. Had I known this feature will be missing and thebparking will be as bad, I would not have bought the car. They charged me £3500 for the feature. If the cars were not ready, they should have asked to take deliveries.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

@Judite1957 you do not have self-parking and will not until Tesla deigns to deliver it in its new flagship software called MaybeVision. And this will not make you feel better so I apologize in advance: My 2018 M3 LR with EAP/FSD (not beta) began to actually self park about two years ago with whatever software update improved that, though it was supposedly able to do so from the beginning. Today, running v2022.20.8, it self-parks pretty well, both perpendicular and parallel, so much so that I’m chuffed (love watching British TV shows).

I also stopped updates at v2022.20.8 to not lose my radar and ensure my USS continue to function the latter of which is key to self-parking.

What can you do other than getting rid of your new car? Wait. Hope. Try to become friends with Elon Musk. But mostly hope.


----------



## ThAbtO (4 mo ago)

SalisburySam said:


> I also stopped updates at v2022.20.8 to not lose my radar and ensure my USS continue to function the latter of which is key to self-parking.


They will continue to function. Its only the new models 2023 that do not have the ultrasonsonic sensors that does not have auto-park until TeslaVision is enabled. 

My MY is on 2022.40.4.1 and auto-park still works as well as the ultrasonic sensors.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> They will continue to function.


Unless Tesla decides otherwise. Installation of USS, like our radars, is no guarantee they’ll continue to be used.


ThAbtO said:


> Its only the new models 2023 that do not have the ultrasonsonic sensors that does not have auto-park until TeslaVision is enabled.
> 
> My MY is on 2022.40.4.1 and auto-park still works as well as the ultrasonic sensors.


So far, and good for you. I hope it continues to do so. After 108 software updates, it is quite apparent Tesla can do what they wish, regardless of hardware. On the other hand, I wish to continue with radar and USS mandating maintenance on v2022.20.8. I hope things change for the better.


----------



## linstorer (12 d ago)

Bought my first Tesla, 2023 Model Y. I resent paying $6000 for non-function enhanced autopilot. Tesla should disclosure this shortcoming on the order menu.


----------

